# Simple Oscillating Air Motor Build



## SAM in LA (Mar 7, 2010)

I finally built an air motor.

I isn't pretty, but it does run.

I have a video of it running.

http://www.youtube.com/v/wBRRpVssJyA&hl

The maximum air pressure I could run it was 110 psig.

I will post my build photos once I get it all cleaned up.

 ;D


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 7, 2010)

It sure does run, and you do have a video! (two of 'em at this point). I see ya fixed that!

Congratulations! 
What's next?
(It's an obligatory question. Sorry.)

; )

Great job.

Dean


----------



## Foozer (Mar 7, 2010)

Good job, like them Oscillators, as said, whats next?

Robert


----------



## rake60 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice runner Sam! Thm:

Rick


----------



## SAM in LA (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks.

I want to try some different finishing techniques to dress the motor up.

It is amazing how large a pile of swarf is generated by such small parts.

I have some photos taken while building the motor, so I need to get them posted.

I would like to build a beam engine.

There are so many different engines, it is difficult to decide which one to build.

SAM

ps Did you know that Swarf is not in the "Spell Check"


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice runner Sam. Congrats on your first engine!!

Bill


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 7, 2010)

Congratulations Sam.
Nice engine. For a moment I thought the whole thing was going to take off and fly.
Keep going!


----------



## SAM in LA (Mar 8, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Congratulations Sam.
> Nice engine. For a moment I thought the whole thing was going to take off and fly.
> Keep going!



Zee,
I had the engine clamped down to the top of my tool box. The first high pressure run up was quit exciting. I didn't have the motor clamped down though it was located with some magnets. The motor hopped out of the camera shot.


----------



## GailInNM (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations Sam,
Great build and runner.

There is nothing like the feeling you get when your first engine runs ....
until your second engine runs .....
until you third engine runs ...........

You get the idea. The excitement never wears off, no matter how simple or complex the build is.

Gail in NM


----------



## SAM in LA (Mar 8, 2010)

[youtube=425,350]





			
				GailInNM  said:
			
		

> Congratulations Sam,
> Great build and runner.
> 
> There is nothing like the feeling you get when your first engine runs ....
> ...



Gail,

Thanks.

The sound of the motor is almost hypnotic.

Once I get all the swarf cleaned up, I'll get my pictures posted and dress the engine up a bit.

The next one will be a bit more complex.

SAM


----------



## arnoldb (Mar 8, 2010)

;D Congratulations Sam Thm: - And like Gail said, the feeling just gets better!

 ;D - The more complex they get, the more swarf you get :big:

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Maryak (Mar 8, 2010)

Sam,

Congratulations :bow:

You now have an addiction that won't land you in gaol, but can still costaplenty. ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## SAM in LA (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm still working on my build diary.

This was shot after I did some polishing.

SAM


----------



## ChooChooMike (Mar 11, 2010)

CONGRATS SAM !! I'm getting ready to build that one too  Bought the materials kit from LMS last year, but been too lazy to start it. I just finished "Millie" from Sherline's Tabletop Machining book (originially from ModelTec or Model Engineering ?).

Don't know if your *LA* in your handle means Los Angeles or Lower Alabama (learned that one on my trip tromping around the south 

If it's Los Angeles, check out the Southern California Home Shop Machinist. A bunch of other very talented machinists hang out 1X/month (1st Sat) and trade info/tips/tricks on machining 

PM me if you need futher info 

Mike


----------



## SAM in LA (Mar 11, 2010)

ChooChooMike  said:
			
		

> CONGRATS SAM !! I'm getting ready to build that one too  Bought the materials kit from LMS last year, but been too lazy to start it. I just finished "Millie" from Sherline's Tabletop Machining book (originially from ModelTec or Model Engineering ?).
> 
> Don't know if your *LA* in your handle means Los Angeles or Lower Alabama (learned that one on my trip tromping around the south
> 
> ...


Mike, Thanks for the offer. LA in my case is Lower Alabama. Perhaps I will run into a bunch of metal carvers in my area.I bought the kit from LMS too. I need to get my build photos organized and posted. I don't know if anyone will benifit from seeing my crude methods.
SAM


----------



## Shopguy (Mar 11, 2010)

Sam
My congratulations as well on your first. That feeling when a first engine runs is hard to describe. Keep up the good work. 
Regards,
Ernie J


----------

